# Training Race in Lancaster County, PA



## TEricB (Jun 18, 2013)

Strava Segment | Training Race Lap


Wondering if anyone out there can tell me what time this Auction Rd training race starts. Looks like it's on Wednesdays. I've always been meaning to make it out there when I'm in town.


Are there any other training races in Lancaster County PA on other evenings during the summer?


Thanks!
EricB


----------



## mikejd (Jul 18, 2012)

We have training races in central PA? Judging by the times on the leader board, it's one Wednesday a month. I don't see anything on the USA Cycling event list that would indicate a sanctioned event. 

If you hear anything about it, please do post it.


----------

